# JMF Problem bei Video Receive über RTP



## hardcore (13. Jul 2009)

Hi!

Habe meine Webcam angeschlossen und nun erfolgreich folgende VideoTransmit Klasse ausgeführt:

*Konsole*


> Video transmitted as:
> JPEG/RTP, 320x240, FrameRate=15.0
> - Setting quality to 0.5 on com.sun.media.codec.video.jpeg.NativeEncoder$1$QCA@127734f
> streams is [Lcom.sun.media.multiplexer.RawBufferMux$RawBufferSourceStream;@b1c5fa : 1
> ...



Nun möchte ich wie folgt das Video Reveiven.

Doch er erkennt den Stream nicht!
*
Konsole*


> - Open RTP session for: addr: localhost port: 222 ttl: 1
> - Waiting for RTP data to arrive...
> - Waiting for RTP data to arrive...
> - Waiting for RTP data to arrive...
> ...



Was ist da falsch?

Meine Argumente beim AVReceive sind "localhost/222".
Was ist ttl? Benötige ich das?


----------



## tom198 (27. Jul 2009)

ohne mich jetzt näher mit deinem problem beschäftigt zu haben:

TTL: Time To Life -> gibt an, wie viele Router ein gesendetes Paket überspringt, ehe es verworfen wird.

Aber versuche mal anstatt "localhost" die reale IP-Adresse deines Rechners anzugeben (also 192.168...), weil an der Software dürfte es nicht liegen, wenn du sie unverändert von Sun übernommen hast.

viel Erfolg


----------



## hardcore (27. Jul 2009)

Danke.

Mittlerweile hat es funktioniert als ich die IP eingab anstatt "localhost"!


----------

